# SR1911 Question



## jamiebriggs (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi I'm new here and hoping someone has an answer.I have an sr1911 the gun functions perfectly and the only complaint I have is that it cosistantly shoots low even at 10 yards its 2" low. the groups are well centered but low.I stgill have the stock sites on the gun,are there adjustable sites for this gun or is there something else I can do to make it shoot to point of aim.


Jamie bRiggs


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I have 18 1911's, two of which are SR 1911 Commanders, both of which shot POA right out of the box. I'm curious as to what sight picture you're using and what kind of ammo. Try shooting from a rest and let us know if there's any difference in the results.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

you need a lower front sight or higher back sight or adjust the same if it still shoots low after bench resting.


----------



## jamiebriggs (Jan 24, 2015)

I've been putting the three dots in a straight line. I haven't shot off a rest yet.but several other people who have more experience than I with 1911 got the same results.

Thanks for the replies 
Jamie briggs


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You using sight picture 3?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Many factory pistol sights are zeroed for 25 yards. Yours probably are too.

If your sights are zeroed for 25 yards, you will shoot at least somewhat low out to about 15 yards. Then you will shoot a little high at about 20 yards, and hit your aiming point at 25 yards.

Remember: Bullets don't travel in a straight line, but rather in a catenary arc.


----------



## jamiebriggs (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

You are jerking the trigger. Find a trigger chart for your answer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Let someone else shoot the gun ,, see what results they get


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You guys realize the thread is like 2.5 years old, right?


----------

